# Hopeful in Buffalo



## EyeMc

Greetings all!

I am in Buffalo NY (...No, It doesn't snow as much here as you think it does!)and I have been Lurking around here for about a week now.  This seems like such a welcoming and friendly group, that I just had to join in the fun. I am hoping that DW is getting my hints.  A Kindle is the only thing on my list this year, and I have been a very good boy.

She is in the second year of her PhD studies, which puts me on Super Dad duty when she isn't at school (which isn't often), and required to remain quiet when she is...a Kindle seems to be just the ticket for a silent companion!  

I have even already picked out names for my Kindle.  Guy Montag if it is a boy, or Clarisse McClellan if it is a girl.  Anyone get the references? (Finally, something I get to name all on my own!)


I look forward to getting to know you all.

Jim


P.S. Please send "hint pick-up vibes" in the direction of DW if you get the chance!!


----------



## Kirstin

Hi Jim - Welcome!!


::sending hint vibes:::


----------



## Yollo

Welcome!

Both great names, btw. I'm envious.


----------



## chynared21

*Hello fellow NYer...ok, I'm downstate but we're in the same state  Welcome aboard and I'm going to send out very strong hint vibes...hopefuly DW will pick up on them pronto!*


----------



## Angela

Jim, I am sending telepathically to your DW right now!!


----------



## Guest

Ok now I am really confused.  How do you know if your Kindle is a boy or a girl?  I've never ever thought of naming one until I came here.  

Of course I am still waiting the arrival of mine.

Have you stuck Kindle pictures in all of her books?


----------



## Angela

Vampyre said:


> Ok now I am really confused. How do you know if your Kindle is a boy or a girl? I've never ever thought of naming one until I came here.


I think that comes from how you perceive them.


----------



## Guest

Well I don't know.  If it was a Furby or a Cabbage patch Kid I'd see it.

How did they come up with the name Kindle anyway?  I have a cousin named that. 
  
we don't get along.


----------



## colleen

Hi Jim, and welcome!
My hubby is originally from the Buffalo area (grew up in Kenmore).  He moved here 9 years ago.  His first winter here we had hardly any snow.  Finally one day we got about 4 inches, and he decided to fire up the old snowblower.  Wouldn't you know - the poor beast survived 20+ years of Buffalo snow (it was a hand-me-down) and the very first winter here in Chicagoland he hit the edge of the curb of our driveway and KILLED it!  Oh well!  It has since been replaced by a shiny new one.
Welcome!!!


----------



## colleen

EyeMc said:


> I have even already picked out names for my Kindle. Guy Montag if it is a boy, or Clarisse McClellan if it is a girl. Anyone get the references?


P.S. Are you a firefighter by chance?


----------



## Angela

The definition of the word Kindle explains the name...

kin·dle 1 (kndl)
v. kin·dled, kin·dling, kin·dles 
v.tr.
1. 
a. To build or fuel (a fire).
b. To set fire to; ignite.
2. To cause to glow; light up: The sunset kindled the skies.
3. To arouse (an emotion, for example): "No spark had yet kindled in him an intellectual passion" George Eliot.
v.intr.
1. To catch fire; burst into flame.
2. To become bright; glow.
3. To become inflamed.
4. To be stirred up; rise.


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Jim! Glad to have you here...

Leslie


----------



## Cowgirl

Welcome...I'm a former Buffalonian...and you are right it doesn't snow as much as most people think...but the weather sure is better in Arizona.  I've lived in a few places now but Buffalo will always be home.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Jim!   When I hear Buffalo, NY now I always think of Tim Russert. Election night wasn't the same.

Linda


----------



## chynared21

Vampyre said:


> Ok now I am really confused. How do you know if your Kindle is a boy or a girl? I've never ever thought of naming one until I came here.
> 
> Of course I am still waiting the arrival of mine.
> 
> Have you stuck Kindle pictures in all of her books?


*Great idea about the pictures ;-p

Mine has decided it wants to be a boy and the name just hit me last night out of the blue. I'll introduce him formally in a bit ;-p*


----------



## Guest

Thanks.  I am good at thinking up ideas...horrible about implementing them.  

Sounds like everything is coming together for you.


----------



## chynared21

Vampyre said:


> Thanks. I am good at thinking up ideas...horrible about implementing them.
> 
> Sounds like everything is coming together for you.


*And, his name is way shorter than "yet to be named Kindle" *


----------



## EyeMc

Vampyre said:


> Ok now I am really confused. How do you know if your Kindle is a boy or a girl?


Well after it arrives... you peek under the cover, and...


----------



## Angela

EyeMc said:


> Well after it arrives... you peek under the cover, and...


ROFLOL!!!


----------



## Guest

My plan for when it arrives is plug it into the wall, to be sure it has power, turn it on, and then turn on whispernet.  Then go to Amazon to finish up registering it if need be.

After I wipe the drool from my face, I will begin experimenting with it.  I want to be sure everything works before I get too attached to it.  Who am I kidding?  I am already attached to it and it hasn't even shipped yet.


----------



## pidgeon92

Vampyre said:


> My plan for when it arrives is plug it into the wall, to be sure it has power, turn it on, and then turn on whispernet. Then go to Amazon to finish up registering it if need be.


Mine came fully charged. I believe they are all coming fully charged.


----------



## Yollo

pidgeon92 said:


> Mine came fully charged. I believe they are all coming fully charged.


That's great. I'm going to get all registered up, read all the material that comes with it (I have to before I can fully enjoy starting to use it) and then read, download, and spend ALL DAY with my Kindle when it arrives. Sigh. Only 16 - 22 days left!


----------



## bosslady402

Hey Jim,

I'm in Wheatfield, but worked in Buffalo for 18 years so know exactly what you mean about the snow (or lack thereof). It really used to annoy me when I traveled, always the cracks about the snow in Buffalo. Sure, we got 7 feet in less than 24 hours that one thanksgiving week, but did the national news also announce that 24 hours later, everything was pretty much back to normal? NO!!!  oh well. 
At least when the snow melts, your house is still there, in one piece. Can't say that about the rest of the natural disasters around the country. 

If you ever find yourself in the Summit Park Mall (More Stores Than You Know!) stop by my Subway and say hi.

oh, and I've learned from experience, if you really want something, subtlety is not the way to go. Print out the product description page from Amazon and leave it in a very conspicuous place.


----------



## Angela

pidgeon92 said:


> Mine came fully charged. I believe they are all coming fully charged.


Mine came fully charged, too and the whispernet was on. I plugged it in like was suggested, but as soon as I turned on Kwinn, the books I had ordered days before were already there.


----------



## ShellyD

Welcome Jim!  I'm new here too.

I'm sending my best wife brain waves now..."Jim must have a Kindle, Jim must have a Kindle...."

The thing that works best with my husband is "here's what I want and here's where to get it".  That one has never failed me yet!


----------



## Guest

All of this sounds very encouraging.  I've already read the the two books that come with it, I think.  I found them as PDF files on the Amazon site and read them.

I've read the FAQ and all of the helpful hints I can find.  I feel very confident and am just waiting to get my hands on my Kindle.  With all of the documentation and the FAQ already on my Kindle, what could go wrong?  (key the Jaws music)


----------



## Guest

*Hopeful in Buffalo *: And I thought... they smelled bad... on the_ outside._


----------



## Guest

HEhehehe!  I won't have to resort to that.  It's still very warm down here.

On several occasions in the past, I have received orders before they sent me a notice of shipment.  It could happen again.


----------



## colleen

bosslady said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> I'm in Wheatfield, but worked in Buffalo for 18 years so know exactly what you mean about the snow (or lack thereof). It really used to annoy me when I traveled, always the cracks about the snow in Buffalo. Sure, we got 7 feet in less than 24 hours that one thanksgiving week, but did the national news also announce that 24 hours later, everything was pretty much back to normal? NO!!! oh well.


So funny you say that bosslady.... My hubby is from the Buffalo area originally before we met and he moved here to the Chicago area (he actually lived in Wheatfield when we met - small world!!!). Before I met him I had traveled to Buffalo a few times on business. I remember sitting in a meeting one day looking out the window, watching the snow coming down so heavily, thinking "There is NO WAY I'm getting out of here today!". But you know what? Those folks in Buffalo know how to MOVE THE SNOW!!! It was amazing! Drove to the airport in no time - no problems at all. Coming from Chicagoland that was quite a switch! If someone even SNEEZES on the runway at O'Hare they shut the whole place down and delay everyone for at least 8 hours!!!


----------



## Sailor

Welcome Jim,

hope your DW will get all the vibes sent her way and have Kindle under the tree for Christmas.

What works for me is tell her: 'I know what I want for Christmas and I'll pick it up for myself to save you the trouble of trying to find it and having to return it if something is wrong.' He thinks I am doing him the favor...LOL Good thing he dosn't use computers and won't read this!

Nice to meet you.


----------



## Guest

Ask everyone for lots and lots of Amazon gift cards


----------



## Marci

Welcome, welcome, welcome!

I like your sense of humor, the "Well after it arrives... you peek under the cover, and... " had me LOL for a while!  

Now, I for one do not get the references for the names you've chosen.  Is Guy a singer by chance?  Clarisse - from the Hannibal Lecture books/movies?

Do share,

Marci


----------



## EyeMc

They are both characters in Fahrenheit 451.

Guy Montag is the main character. He starts out burning (kindling) books (because it is his job) he is a "fireman". He becomes obsessed with books and saving the knowledge that they hold.

Clarisse McClellan is the teenage girl who lives next door to him. She opens his mind to the world beyond... she challenges him to think for himself.

I just read it again for the first time since Jr. High school. It makes so much more sense now (30 years later).


Spoiler



Fahrenheit 451 is not about government censorship. It is about a society that has given up (and outlawed) free thought and the ambiguity it causes, in favor of immediate gratification and immersive media experiences...like giant TVs and little white radio things you wear in your ears 



Therefore I thought either of these names would be appropriate. Opening minds or "rescuing books".

Jim

edited to correct my atrocious typing!


----------



## Marci

Awesome!

It's been a long time since I've read that classic... time to revisit!  I remember it made a big impact on me when I read it.

Let us all know when the package arrives at your doorstep!!

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This would be more appropriate in the Book Corner, but since it's being discussed, you can click to request it on Kindle!










Come over to the Book Corner to see the long list of books we're requesting to be Kindled! Add your favorites and we'll click!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

I love Ray Bradbury!! How could I have forgotten Ray!! Now I have to go see what books of his are available for Kwinn!!


----------

